# L'iPad peut-il se suffire à lui-même sans ordinateur?



## Miami (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à vous, 
Mon père à un problème avec tout ce qui est technique/informatique, en gros, rien ne fonctionne avec lui!  Bon il a 83 ans, je lui pardonne! Son PC (vista) dont il n'a jamais vraiment réussi à se servir, vient de rendre l'âme. 
Je lui conseille donc une tablette (à defaut d'un autre PC) et bien sûr l'iPad bien qu'il ait des vues sur Android (dont un Asus qu'il peut avoir pas trop cher avec la reprise de son ancien PC). D'un côté j'ai peur qu'Android soit un peu trop compliqué pour lui et de l'autre j'ai peur que l'iPad soit trop "fermé".
Ce qu'il en fera sera surtout internet, lecture de son journal, des photos qu'il voudra surement imprimer  tout comme des documents.
Bref, est-ce l'iPad peut se suffire à lui-même sans ordinateur?
Ou vaut-il mieux l'orienter sur autre chose? Parce que si il y arrive pas avec l'iPad, j'ai pas fini d'en entendre parler moi!!!
Qui s'en sert comme cela?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Tout dépend de l'utilisation principale. Pour surfer sur le web et relever des mails, la réponse est oui.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2012)

...Écouter de la musique et visionner des films autres que ceux proposés sur itunes ne sera pas facile sans ordi !
Je rajouterai:
Imprimer sans ordi depuis un iPAd impose (si l'on veut rester simple) une imprimante "AirPrint".
Décharger des photos depuis son appareil photo sur un iPad exige un connecteur:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A/kit-de-connexion-d%E2%80%99appareil-photo-ipad-apple
Enfin imprimer ou lire/modifier ses "documents": de quel type sont ces documents ?


----------



## bricbroc (10 Septembre 2012)

L'iPad pour une personne agée cela ne me parait pas une bonne idée.
Perso j'ai essayé avec ma mère de 73 ans, et le client de courrier s'est révélé trop "touchy" à maitriser 
Autre point noir : il y a aussi iTunes qu'il est indispensable de bien connaitre pour toutes les histoires de synchro et/ou sauvegardes... 
Et perso je trouve qu'iTunes est loin d'être facile a maitriser sur ces points pour celui que ne souhaite pas s'emm... la vie 

Donc verdict sans appel : pc neuf sous Seven et elle a retrouvée son outlook préféré


----------



## drs (10 Septembre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> L'iPad pour une personne agée cela ne me parait pas une bonne idée.



ou comment prendre sa situation personnelle pour une généralité  (pas taper, je plaisante!)

Pour moi, tout le contraire. Nos mères ont le même âge, et la mienne se satisfait pleinement de son ipad1, ou elle peut lire ses mails, aller sur internet et regarder le replay TV.
Pour la synchro, je m'en occupe de temps en temps, car elle n'a pas d'ordi. 

Donc cela dépend vraiment des situations.


----------



## Miami (11 Septembre 2012)

Merci de vos réponse!
Bien qu'il ait eu Vista et non Seven, il a toujours eu des problèmes, entre les virus, les déconnections les demandes incessantes de Windows etc...Je lui ai nettoyé son PC un jour, tout était nickel mais le lendemain il n'arrivait plus à se connecter! Du coup il ne s'en servait pas beaucoup parce que ça l'énervait. Et j'ai bien peur que ce soit la même avec Seven. Je lui ai dit d'aller en magasin tester du Android et du iOS. 
Il ne regarde pas de film, veut y mettre des photos, imprimer quelques mails s'abonner à son journal et bien sûr surfer. De plus nous pourrons nous connecter avec Facetime et il pourras voir le bébé!


----------



## drs (12 Septembre 2012)

Le plus difficile dans ton cas va être l'impression de mails...

Pour le reste, pas de soucis.


----------



## bricbroc (12 Septembre 2012)

À titre perso je ne fais pas que lire mon courrier, souvent j'y répond...
Et là nous arrivons sur ce que je nomme le "touchy" :

Insérer une image
Faire un simple copier-coller
Sur une ardoise, je ne sais pas faire le premier et le second est tellement pénible par rapport à ctrl c/ctrl v que je laisse tomber.
Ceci dit, c'est vrai que cela ne concerne que mon cas personnel 
Une personne à la retraite pourra, par définition, passer sa matinée à faire son mail, donc "pas de soucis" 
Sauf comme déjà dit à vouloir l'imprimer, mais il reste l'après midi


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Septembre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> ......
> Une personne à la retraite pourra, par définition, passer sa matinée à faire son mail, donc "pas de soucis"
> Sauf comme déjà dit à vouloir l'imprimer, mais il reste l'après midi



 Dis donc "Blanc Bec" tu sais ce qu'il te dit le retraité ?


----------



## Miami (13 Septembre 2012)

Bah non justement, ça va l'énerver et il va le remettre direct dans le carton!


----------



## Miami (4 Octobre 2012)

lol, pour finir l'histoire ça commence bien pour mon père! La première bourde, il l'a fait au magasin! Il c'est planté! Il à prit l'ipad2!!! Sous les conseils du vendeur de chez D...Y qui lui à dit qu'il n'y avait aucune difference entre le 2 et le 3 mis à part le prix!:mouais:
Bref, j'ai tout de même passé 2 heures au téléphone pour lui faire taper son code wifi. Mais apparemment, y un truc qui passe pas puisque l'iPad n'a toujours pas démarré!!
Je ne sais plus quoi faire....


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2012)

J'avais le même problème avec un voisin, je lui ai fait changer le code de sa box (quelque chose de très simple: sans accent ni majuscules ni chiffres et assez court...)
ce qui lui simplifie la saisie de ce code sur ses idevices où la gestion du clavier est plus délicate.
Il faut bien reconnaître que les codes alpha-numériques à rallonge des Box sont des pièges à saisie sur des iPad, iPhones et autres "i"


----------



## Genuis (6 Octobre 2012)

> lol, pour finir l'histoire ça commence bien pour mon père! La première  bourde, il l'a fait au magasin! Il c'est planté! Il à prit l'ipad2!!!  Sous les conseils du vendeur de chez D...Y qui lui à dit qu'il n'y avait  aucune différence entre le 2 et le 3 mis à part le prix!:mouais:


Tu retourne laba avec l'iPad, et tu fais marcher le Satisfait ou Remboursé.



> Bref, j'ai tout de même passé 2 heures au téléphone pour lui faire taper  son code wifi. Mais apparemment, y un truc qui passe pas puisque l'iPad  n'a toujours pas démarré!!
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire....


Sa, c'est un autre problème...


----------



## Solun' (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Un cas de figure similaire pour ma mère. Usages mail, surf et photos. 
Adapteur SD pour decharger l'appareil photo. Mais apriori on ne peut pas utiliser cet accessoire pour stocker/sauvegarder des photos sur une SD de grande capacité. 


Donc j'imagine un DD externe ou une clé USB sur sa neuf box. Mais peut-on décharger des photos de l'iPad vers ce DD ? Une app pour ça ?


Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2012)

Tu as aussi la possibilité "DropBox" et/ou autres clouds gratuits.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Octobre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> À titre perso je ne fais pas que lire mon courrier, souvent j'y répond...
> Et là nous arrivons sur ce que je nomme le "touchy" :
> 
> Insérer une image
> ...



Pour copier/Coller une image dans l'appli mail, rien de plus simple.
Cliquer 2 fois sur l'écran dans la zone texte et une grille s'affiche avec
Select        Select all      Insert video or picture.
Il n'y a plus qu'a rechercher une photo dans les différents albums photos. 
Ça fonctionne avec l'iPhone sous iOS6. Cela devrait fonctionner avec l'iPad...


----------



## bricbroc (16 Octobre 2012)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Pour copier/Coller une image dans l'appli mail, *rien de plus simple*.
> Cliquer 2 fois sur l'écran dans la zone texte et une grille s'affiche avec
> Select        Select all      *Insert video or picture*.
> Il n'y a plus qu'a rechercher une photo dans les différents albums photos.
> Ça fonctionne avec l'iPhone sous iOS6. Cela devrait fonctionner avec l'iPad...


Je te confirme que le menu "Insert video or picture" n'est disponible qu'avec iOS6.
Mon iPad1 n'étant pas éligible a iOs6, restera donc avec ses petits désagréments.

Et pour en revenir à la formulation "rien de plus simple", nous pouvons la remplacer par "il faut avoir iOS6"


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Octobre 2012)

Certes, tu as raison, mais à partir du moment où Miami parle d'acheter un iPad à son père, on peut penser que ce sera le New iPad avec IOS 6 dedans. Ou à défaut le 5.1.1


----------



## JMCARRE (17 Octobre 2012)

A noter qu il faut quand même un ordinateur pour se servir d un  Ipad  dont forget


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2012)

JMCARRE a dit:


> A noter qu il faut quand même un ordinateur pour se servir d un  Ipad  dont forget



.......:hein:


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2012)

Aujourd'hui, plus besoin d'ordinateur. La sauvegarde se fait dans le Cloud et tout s'active sans ordi. 

Il faut juste un accès internet de temps en temps.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Octobre 2012)

N'importe quoi.......
Depuis iOS5 d'ailleurs....


----------



## rafa74460 (30 Octobre 2012)

Si t'as un ordi à portée n'hésite pas, surtout qu'on peut créer sur un iPad (bien que ce soit pas vraiment la fonction principale) mais avec un clavier le tour est joué  D'autant plus que c'est très agréable à utiliser!


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Perso je viens d'acheter un IPad 3. Super déçu. Je pensais que c'était un petit ordi. Pas du tout !
J'ai horreur de IOS. Tout est bloqué. Pour l'utiliser comme un ordi tu te retrouves à bidouiller comme sur un PC. L'horreur quoi !
Si j'avais su j'aurai payé plus cher et aurai pris un MacBook Air.


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Novembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> .......:hein:



Juste pour l'initialiser je suppose (et encore), ensuite l'utilisation est très possible en stand alone.

Sinon, il y a l'option Microsoft Surface avec le clavier, comme ça il a une tablette et un ordinateur en même temps. Mais je ne suis peut être pas sur le bon forum...


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Perso je viens d'acheter un IPad 3. Super déçu. Je pensais que c'était un petit ordi. Pas du tout !
> J'ai horreur de IOS. Tout est bloqué. Pour l'utiliser comme un ordi tu te retrouves à bidouiller comme sur un PC. L'horreur quoi !
> Si j'avais su j'aurai payé plus cher et aurai pris un MacBook Air.



C'est pour cette raison que je prospecte du côté des Nexus pour un usage plus traditionnel. L'iPad n'est somme toute qu'une visionneuse de contenu. iOS est fermé, mais surtout ne possède pas de gestionnaire de fichiers. Dès lors, comment gérer des pièces jointes, classer des documents sur le même thème, mais provenant d'applications différentes, etc. ? 

Une tablette pour ce type d'usage, il faut la chercher du côté de JB ou de W8...


----------



## esales (25 Novembre 2012)

Au fil des versions d'IOS et des sorties de nouvelles applications, l'iPad a acquis une certaine autonomie. Il est possible de quasiment ce passer d'un ordinateur dans une très grand majorité des cas, mais un ordinateur reste quand même beaucoup plus confortable (et puissant) pour certaines tâches même si elles sont réalisables sur iPad.À la maison, nous n'avons plus qu'un seul ordinateur, les fixes et les portables ont tous étaient remplacés par des iPad. Certains utilise quand meme l'iPad avec un clavier BT.
L'iMac, ne sert que pour les montages photos, vidéos et à ripper les films / CD pour les mettre sur le réseaux ou dans iTunes. Je suis le seul à l'utiliser regulierement, et encore beaucoup moins qu'avant...


Donc de mon point de vue, pour une utilisation basique et avec une bonne connexion internet, l'iPad remplace un ordinateur pour la très grande majorité des gens qui utilise un ordinateur pour des tâches relativement simples et basiques.


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

C'est quoi w8 et jb ?


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Jelly Bean (alias Android 4.1/4.2) et Windows 8

A savoir que la version 4.2 de Android apporte les sessions sur les tablettes. Ainsi, une tablette peut être employée par plusieurs personnes sans risque pour les données de chacun.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------




esales a dit:


> Donc de mon point de vue, pour une utilisation basique et avec une bonne connexion internet, l'iPad remplace un ordinateur pour la très grande majorité des gens qui utilise un ordinateur pour des tâches relativement simples et basiques.



Mais comment faites-vous pour les documents bureautiques par exemple ? Et pour la messagerie et ses pièces jointes ?


----------



## esales (25 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Mais comment faites-vous pour les documents bureautiques par exemple ? Et pour la messagerie et ses pièces jointes ?



Perso, j'utilise AirSharing (mais Goodreader fonctionne aussi) pour lire les documents bureautiques. Pour les éditer, j'utilise iWork. Tout n'est pas parfait, mais ça ne l'est pas non plus avec un ordi si on a pas la même version de la suite bureautique. Donc au final, je dirais que c'est quand même correct.


Mais de mon point de vue, éditer des document Word, Excel ou PowerPoint depuis un iPad ne rentre pas dans le périmètre d'une utilisation basique. Si cela est occasionnel, il est possible d'utiliser un iPad, mais si c'est son pain quotidien, un ordinateur convient mieux. Mais en restant dans le monde Apple avec Pages, Number et Keynote, tout est parfait. C'est uniquement lorsqu'on édite des fichiers Office, que le problème des versions vient compliquer la tâche et altérer les résultats. La lecture ne posant pas de problème, c'est l'essentiel dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique de son iPad.


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Et les pièces jointes ?

Pour ma part, éditer un document et le sauver est une utilisation basique. Tant que iOS rendra ces opérations complexes, l'iPad restera une visionneuse (de luxe).


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2012)

Simple. L'application Mail te propose d'envoyer la piéce jointe vers le logiciel pouvant l'exploiter. Donc pas de soucis de ce coté la.


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Si je veux sélectionner un document depuis mail ou depuis un safari (gmail, par exemple), comment procéder ?

Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe, puisque je ne sais pas où je peux stocker des documents sur mon iPad (hormis des photos, des films et de la musique).


----------



## esales (25 Novembre 2012)

Je stocke mes documents bureautiques dans AirSharing, tout simplement.Via ce logiciel, il est possible de lire, d'envoyer un fichier par mail, d'envoyer un document vers une autre application, d'organiser ses fichiers dans des dossiers, etc....


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe, puisque je ne sais pas où je peux stocker des documents sur mon iPad (hormis des photos, des films et de la musique).



Chaque document est stocké dans une partie réservée à l'application pouvant l'ouvrir.


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ces informations. Peut-on stocker sur l'iPad un fichier Excel, Word ou LibreOffice ?


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

Oui, bien sûr!
Soit dans des logiciels dédiés (qui sont des espèces de répertoires, comme dropbox, skydrive, etc), soit dans les logiciels que tu as cité.


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Cela reste moins souple qu'un bête gestionnaire de fichier...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Cela reste moins souple qu'un bête gestionnaire de fichier...




Ce n'est pas un ordinateur mais une tablette... Quand on le maîtrise bien, il remplace un ordinateur presque parfaitement...


Sauf la retouche photo, je fais tout de mon ipad: email, consultation web, mise à jour de les sites, bureautique via iWork, consultation hubic / dropbox...


Aujourd'hui, même si en tant que geek je suis très attiré par un MacBook Air, je ne sais pas le justifier car mon ipad fait tout en mieux et plus vite... Ma femme ne comprendrais pas l'achat, et j'ai beaucoup de mal, édition photo mise à part (mais je fais ça sur mon iMac avec écran étalonné) a le justifier...


J'adore les gens II raconte que l'on ne peut faire que de la consultation de contenu sur cette tablette... Ils n'en ont certainement jamais utilisé... Le côté pratique / encombrement / connectivité 3G la rend bien plus utile que n'importe quel ordinateur portable... C'est mon point de vue...


Par exemple pour stocker des fichiers, good reader est la bonne appli
Pour stocker sur le cloud et partager j'utilise hubic et dropbox
Pour la bureautique iWork
Pour l'édition rapide de photos j'utilise iPhoto
Pour le trie de mes raws sur le terrain j'utilise photosmith
Les mail et safari tous les jours bien sûre
Icompta pour la comptabilité
AirPort pour administrer mes timecapsules et bornes AirPort
Agenda pour gèrer mon temps et mes réunions...
Webex et skype pour les conférences téléphoniques
Igetsharp pour télécharger / dezipper les fichiers sur internet


Il n'y a pas une chose faisable sur Mac que l'on ne peut pas faire sur ipad...


----------



## MiWii (26 Novembre 2012)

En fait, je pense que peu de personnes qui ont un iPad, on prit le temps de l'exploiter à fond, et ainsi, on lit à tout va, que sans port usb et sans explorer de fichier, l'iPad est trop fermé et inutilisable à la place d'un pc

FAUX ! 


Grâce à diverses applications déja cité ici, on peut stocker autre que de la musique et des films sur son iPad, et tout organiser en dossier comme sur son ordi. 
Pour ma part j'utilise Filebrowser, qui me permet d'avoir accès à mon NAS et ordi boulot, et d'exploiter tous les documents dont j'ai besoin, en les renvoyant vers l'appli adequate ! 
J'utilise l'iPad toute la journée pour le boulot et je dois dire que je ne saurais m'en passer maintenant ! 
Je garde le pc du taf car on a un vpn particulier pour lequel je n'ai pas l'autorisation sur l'iPad donc j'en ai besoin pour acceder au serveur du boulot et au systeme de visio propre à la boite, mais sans ça, il serait eteind, tout comme l'est mon MBA depuis l'arrivée de mon 1er iPad en decembre 2010!


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

A vous lire, j'en reviens à ma première impression, l'iPad est relativement complexe à mettre en oeuvre, nécessite des applications tierces pour pouvoir être exploité à fond. Je m'en vais de ce pas farfouiller du côté de mon iPad, tout en sachant que sans multi-sessions, je vais l'isoler de mon compte principal afin d'éviter la perte données. (C'est une tablette familiale.)

Encore une fois merci pour ces éclairages...


----------



## loukoum42 (26 Novembre 2012)

drs a dit:


> ou comment prendre sa situation personnelle pour une généralité  (pas taper, je plaisante!)
> 
> pour moi, tout le contraire. Nos mères ont le même âge, et la mienne se satisfait pleinement de son ipad1, ou elle peut lire ses mails, aller sur internet et regarder le replay tv.
> Pour la synchro, je m'en occupe de temps en temps, car elle n'a pas d'ordi.
> ...



+1


----------



## Miami (26 Novembre 2012)

Bien sur mais il faut pas oublier qu'à la base, l'iPad doit être simple ce qui implique de ne pas se prendre la tête à chercher comment lire un pdf ou comment importer des documents d'une clé USB. Mon père a des photo sur une clé USB et n'arrive pas a les importer et pour cela il faudrait pouvoir accéder à cette clé ou renommer le dossier photo par DCIM. Ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec l'iPad.Bref, l'iPad à une logique qu'on doit adopter. Penser iPad et pas ordinateur.


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Et c'est son principal défaut.


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Et c'est son principal défaut.



C'est aussi sa meilleure qualité. Absolument pas besoin de connaître utiliser un ordinateur pour s'en servir!


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Et c'est son principal défaut.



C'est aussi un avantage. Du moins pour moi. Une tablette n'est pas une copie d'un ordinateur sans clavier, ça se gère différemment et surtout j'attends que cela marche quand j'en ai besoin pour les taches qu'elle est capable de faire. Après, certaines fonctions ne marchent pas pareilles et cest à moi de changer mes (mauvaises) habitudes.


----------



## Valmente (27 Novembre 2012)

Ma mère de 79 ans a une ipad 2 depuis un an : elle surfe, lit des ebooks et écrit des mails, utilise Messages, regarde des photos ou des vidéos et fait fonctionner qq applis (skype, facetime, applis de replay ou d'information) sans aucun souci. Quand je viens la voir, je mets les applis à jour et picétou


----------



## MiWii (28 Novembre 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Par exemple pour stocker des fichiers, good reader est la bonne appli
> Igetsharp pour télécharger / dezipper les fichiers sur internet



Pourquoi Goodreader et Igetsharp ? Goodreader telecharge et zip/dezip egalement les fichiers non ?


----------



## alador63 (30 Novembre 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que d'autre, mes parents sont tous 2 retraités, après l'achat d'un iphone pour mon père qui loucher sur le mien depuis 6 mois ma mère c'est acheté un iphone aussi et maintenant ils se sont achetés un ipad 2.

Depuis le Notebook de ma mère prend la poussière (je pense le revendre) et le PC de mon père s'allume une fois par semaine pour faire les sauvegardes de sont dropbox lol.

pour mon cas 2 mois après l'achat de mon ipad j'ai revendu mon PC DELL car je ne l'utilisé plus.

tous est une question d'habitude donc les personnes qui ne connaissent rien en informatique peuvent très bien commencer sur tablette, tous est possible.

cela reste mon avis un ipad n'est pas parfait comme pour le stockage/Déstockage de fichier mais maintenant avec les clouds plus besoin je trouve.


----------



## chti (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjoir,
J'ai commencé à passer un ipad à ma mère, 89 ans, maladie d'Alzheimer, car je voyais que cela l'intéressait.
Je ne le sauvegarde jamais...
Premier avantage : face time, qui permet de communiquer et sans peur puisqu'on se voit (ce qui me donne une idée de son état à l'instant T)
Deuxième avantage, Siri...
Troisième avantage, elle y lit, plus ou moins, son journal...
Enfin elle arrive souvent à y jouer au scrable... Ce qui l'a occupée lors de son dernier séjour à l'hôpital.

Pour moi, Face time remplace avantageusement le courriel.

Je suis curieuse de voir si un ipad mini serait encore plus top : poids, dimensions, et surtout ce système qui différencie les pouces simplement posés au bord et l'utilisation du tactile...

Car la difficulté ce sont aussi des gestes moins précis... Mais les icônes sont assez grandes pour permettre un certain usage.

En tout cas, comme elle ne sait plus téléphoner avec un téléphone classique, cela est un vrai soulagement de pouvoir encore communiquer ainsi.

Sans compter qu'il existe une appli de caméra wifi, qui permet de voir ce qu'il se passe si on n'est pas dans la même piëce...

Elle n'avait jamais montré d'intérêt pour un ordi... Et n'avait aucune notion de ce monde-là...


----------



## nikomimi (1 Décembre 2012)

J'utilise mon iPad pour un usage basique de consultations web / tv / radio / bouquins et il fait toutes ses tâches trés bien.
Maintenant je ne pense pas qu'il puisse être autonome à 100% sans pc. Rien que pour y transférer un fichier si on a pas un nas par exemple.

J'adore m'en servir le soir dans le canapé, mais il faudrait que j'essaye de l'utiliser à longueur de journée pour me faire une meilleure idée de son " autonomie".


----------



## Miami (9 Décembre 2012)

> surtout ce système qui différencie les pouces simplement posés au bord et l'utilisation du tactile...


C'est un peu le problème de mon père actuellement! Il doit toucher les bords de l'écran et du coup le clavier disparait quand il veut taper un texte!
Je rigole, mais un peu jaune quand même! Apres des heures passées au téléphone pour lui expliquer des trucs (qu'il oublie 1H apres) j'ai lâché l'affaire et l'attends de pied ferme pour les fête! Et ça va être la sienne!
Un truc marrant quand même, je sors de la F...c ou à l'époque (avant achat d'iPad) une vendeuse m'avait affirmée qu'il n'y aurrait aucun problème pour imprimer avec l'iPad via wi-fi et là (j'en sors justement avec l'idée d'offrir une imprimante à mon père) voilà qu'un vendeur me dit que ça va être tendu! Surtout pour imprimer des photos en wi-fi, ça prend des plombes parait-il!:mouais: 
Et moi qui avait dit à mon père qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème!
Je veux bien un rapide retour d'expérience sur le coup


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2012)

@miami, j'ai commencé avec canon ip3000 connectée à un nas qui me permettait d'imprimer avec les "idevices". Et depuis quelques temps, j'utilise une canon mg5350.

Elle est connectée en wifi, au réseau de la maison, ce qui permet à toute la famille, de l'utiliser avec tous leurs appareils (ordi, tablette, smartphone, etc...).

L'impression des photos se fait par l'application canon easy-photoprint (gratuite) car l'application photos envoie l'impression sur le bac arrière de la canon alors que c'est la cassette (bac avant) qui est chargée de papier.

La cause... Je n'ai pas trop cherché, peut-être qu'il faudrait une mise à jour du firmware de la mg5350.

L'impression d'une photo sur une feuille ordinaire (A4) se fait en 38 ou 39 secondes avec l'application canon easy-photoprint. 

J'imprime les courriels directement de l'application mail, les fichiers en pdf  à partir de goodreader ou encore les documents dans l'application pages, en 20 à 30 secondes.

Comme la canon mg5350 est une multifonction, il aussi possible de numériser un document venant de celle-ci sur l'ipad avec l'application canon  easy-photoprint et ceci en une vingtaine de secondes.

Le temps d'impression dépend beaucoup de la qualité de ton réseau wifi.


----------



## Miami (10 Décembre 2012)

Cool ça! Merci de ta réponse. (Cela voudrait dire que le vendeur de la F..C n'y connassait rien encore une fois)
PS:j'ai la ip3000 moi aussi, mais je crois qu'elle est au bout (plein de traces magenta lors de l'impression).


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2012)

@miami, il serait préférable d'attendre d'autres avis car j'ai un bon réseau wifi à la maison.
Je suis abonné à la fibre optique de chez free.


----------



## Miami (10 Décembre 2012)

Bien sûr. 
Il me faut le plus simple possible, sans bidouilles!


----------



## k333 (10 Décembre 2012)

ça dépend des personnes évidement... si ton papa ni connait rien en informatique, ça me parait effectivement compliqué pour lui l'Ipad, car ça nécessite quand même un minimum de connaissances en informatique. (même en bossant sur mac depuis plusieurs années, j'ai buté sur le partage de photos entre mon mac et mon Ipad et je ne suis pas le seul apparement...)

Cela nécessite également d'utiliser ses coordonnées bancaires pour le compte Itunes, ce que refusent pas mal de gens de cette génération.

L'Ipad n'est pas non plus doté d'un écran très grand, ce qui peut amener des difficultés pour une personne ayant des problèmes visuels, contrairement à un écran qui peut être acheté en fonction...

Gérer l'impression de documents via l'Ipad nécessite une imprimante Airprint par contre ce qui n'est pas négligeable niveau pécunier.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (10 Décembre 2012)

Pour l'impresision, rien de plus simple quand on a une imprimante qui permet de le faire sans-fil. Le choix est vaste. Et elles sont pas dispendieuses ces imprimantes. Le hic, les cartouches d'encre. Avec un modèle comme une hp 8600 ou une brother mfc-j6510, le coût à la page est bas, mieux qu'avec laser. Il s'agit d'acheter l'imprimante quand un rabais se présente. Et même sans rabais, on est gagnant vu le coût d'impression à la page.

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour imprimer seulement en noir....


----------



## chti (11 Décembre 2012)

Ipad et connaissances informatiques ?
Oui, peut-être, pour certaines opérations déjà plus complexes...
L'écran "trop petit" : mais avec les doigts on agrandit les lettres, et on peut adapter (cf accessibilité dans les réglages) et en plus le vocal supplée, non ?
Et l'ipad se branche sur une tv ou un écran sans souci...

Bien entendu si des personnes très âgées sont sensées vouloir faire ce que pratiquent davantage des plus jeunes...
La dépendance de l'ordi n'est pas si totale, avec un DD wifi par exemple.... Pas besoin de synchroniser tous les jours... On est là, on fait ce qu'il y a à faire...
J'ai créé le compte itunes.... Une adresse mèl où itunes envoie les factures du store, pour le journal par exemple...

Je pense que ce qui compte beaucoup pour les plus anciens, c'est lapossibilité de communiquer en se voyant avec leurs proches, même géographiquement éloignés, de lire, de jouer aux jeux connus, et selon leurs goûts, la musique, la visite virtuelle de musées, la photo...

En tout cas ici, sans ce système, il deviendrait impossible de s'absenter...


----------



## Miami (19 Décembre 2012)

Juste pour finir l'histoire de l'imprimante, j'ai pris une HP 5520, j'étais assez retissant au début mais une promo de -20% à fini de me convaincre!
J'ai fais un test avec un iPhone 4 et imprimé une photo en wifi d'une simplicité déconcertante! Et sans installer aucune app! (c'était aussi le but).
Donc tres satisfait de mon choix qui était celui de la simplicité avant tout pour mon vieux père. De plus les photos sont assez correctes même elles manquent de contraste et de noir profond, ça ira tres bien pour lui!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Si je veux sélectionner un document depuis mail ou depuis un safari (gmail, par exemple), comment procéder ?
> 
> Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe, puisque je ne sais pas où je peux stocker des documents sur mon iPad (hormis des photos, des films et de la musique).



Quand tu as ta pièce jointe ouverte, il y a une petite flèche sur la droite de l'écran. Elle te propose d'envoyer le document sur une application dédiée. Pages par exemple, Numbers ou Keynote.....
Quand tu as fini de travailler dessus, tu peux renvoyer ton document en tant que pdf, pages ou word sur une adresse mail quelconque pour la partager.
Je suis surpris de voir qu'il y a très peu de changement entre ce que je fais sur Pages et le résultat sur Word. Juste les polices qui ne sont pas toutes supportées. 
C'est ce que je fais depuis plus de 3 semaines que j'ai cet iPad 4. Le MBP reste à la maison maintenant. 
Paradoxalement, je travaille plus qualitativement avec l'iPad... Ça aide à se focaliser sur une seule tâche, ce qui est moins le cas sur un ordinateur.
Moralité: ce que je fais, je le fais plus sérieusement, que ce soit travailler, lire ou jouer avec l'iPad.


----------



## JLG47 (25 Décembre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> L'iPad pour une personne agée cela ne me parait pas une bonne idée.
> Perso j'ai essayé avec ma mère de 73 ans, et le client de courrier s'est révélé trop "touchy" à maitriser
> Autre point noir : il y a aussi iTunes qu'il est indispensable de bien connaitre pour toutes les histoires de synchro et/ou sauvegardes...
> Et perso je trouve qu'iTunes est loin d'être facile a maitriser sur ces points pour celui que ne souhaite pas s'emm... la vie
> ...


mare de cette posture anti vieux. Mon beau-père à surfé sur le web jusqu'a son deces à 102 ans
Ma mère y a fait ses courses jusqu'à 88 ans!
Et pour ma part, vous n'étiez certainement pas nés que j'utilisais deja un clavier.
Il ne faut jamais sous estimer les anciens, ils pourraient encore vous surprendre.


----------



## Tox (25 Décembre 2012)

JLG47 a dit:


> mare de cette posture anti vieux. Mon beau-père à surfé sur le web jusqu'a son deces à 102 ans
> Ma mère y a fait ses courses jusqu'à 88 ans!
> Et pour ma part, vous n'étiez certainement pas nés que j'utilisais deja un clavier.
> Il ne faut jamais sous estimer les anciens, ils pourraient encore vous surprendre.



Et hop ! 

Ça c'est écrit !


----------



## chti (26 Décembre 2012)

@bricbroc
Donc elle était habituée à un système. Sa difficulté venait peut-être plutôt de cela ?

Itunes etc, non pas si indispensable... Maintenant les MàJ peuvent se faire directement sur l'iPad , les achats d'applis permettent de retrouver facilement une appli " perdue" ... Et s'il faut vraiment sauvegarder des réglages etc, icloud est là....

Je souris en lisant que l'iPad offrait trop de difficultés , au contraire de windows...

Bon,  enfin, l'essentiel n'est-il pas que chacun trouve " chaussure à son pied" ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un MBP qui prend la poussière depuis que j'ai cet iPad 4.
Je fais tout ce dont j'ai besoin avec l'iPad ( Pages, Keynote, iCloud et Dropbox)
Je pense même travailler plus efficacement avec l'iPad parce que je reste sur une appli jusqu'à ce que le boulot soit fini (ou presque si je veux prendre une pause) alors que sur le MBP, j'aurais plus tendance à passer de l'un à l'autre des écrans (mail, Safari, iTunes)
Un seul truc manque encore sur l'iPad cependant, iBooks Author. 
Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas lire ce que l'on fait sur le MBP. 
Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas créer un livre directment de l'iPad.
Mais là, je chipotte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

Un Mac restera un Mac 
un iPad ne sera qu'un iPad
les 2 étant toutefois complémentaires
après si on ne supporte pas iTunes on peut virer l'iPad trop dépendant et trop fermé de l'intérieur
le MBA reste a mon avis le bon compromis


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'en ai fini avec le compromis pendant quelques temps en tout cas.

Exit mon 13" à tout faire et je fais l'essai d'un 15" comme ordinateur principal un peu moins mobile et d'une tablette pour la prise de notes en séance.

Après réflexion, une tablette n'est pas encore un outil assez mûr pour assurer confortablement toutes les tâches que je demande à un ordinateur (gestion du courrier, gestion de fichiers images et sons et surtout bureautique, car j'ai besoin d'Office :rateau


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> ...et surtout bureautique, car j'ai besoin d'Office :rateau


 
Microsoft avait promis une version iPad d'Office en 2013 mais les discussions étaient tendues avec Apple, Microsoft souhaitant négocier à la baisse le prélèvement de 30% qu'Apple effectue sur tout ce qui se vend sur l'appStore

Quelqu'un a vu des infos sur le sujet?
Et a-t-on une idée du niveau de compatibilité de cette version iPAD par rapport aux versions Windows et Mac (notamment sur la prise en charge de visualbasic sur Excel...)


----------



## MiWii (30 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> Un Mac restera un Mac
> un iPad ne sera qu'un iPad
> les 2 étant toutefois complémentaires
> après si on ne supporte pas iTunes on peut virer l'iPad trop dépendant et trop fermé de l'intérieur
> le MBA reste a mon avis le bon compromis





Je ne supporte pas iTunes, et ce n'est pas l'iPad que j'ai viré, mais bien iTunes !! 
Je n'arrete pas de le dire mais pas grave, je vais le dire une fois de plus: PAS BESOIN D'iTunes pour utiliser l'iPad ! 


Chti a tres bien résumé comment s'en passer !! 


J'utilise l'iPad 7/7-24/24 et j'ai dû allumer iTunes deux fois... avec l'iPad 1 et 2 quand il a fallu les activer...


----------



## Dead head (30 Décembre 2012)

Mon iPad 4 ne peut remplacer totalement mon MacBook Pro : la contenance de l'iPad est bien insuffisante pour tous les fichiers audios et vidéos que je possède. Pages sur Mac me semble plus pratique que la version pour l'iPad (et je trouve plus que dommage que ces deux versions ne soient pas compatibles à 100 %, et qu'il soit si compliqué de synchroniser des documents Pages entre la tablette et le Mac).


----------



## chti (31 Décembre 2012)

Si on veut aller jusqu'à ce remplacement, il faut lui ajouter un disque externe wifi..m d'autant que maintenant sur le wi drive par ex le transfert direct des photos ipad/DD est possible


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (31 Décembre 2012)

Dead head a dit:


> Mon iPad 4 ne peut remplacer totalement mon MacBook Pro : la contenance de l'iPad est bien insuffisante pour tous les fichiers audios et vidéos que je possède. Pages sur Mac me semble plus pratique que la version pour l'iPad (et je trouve plus que dommage que ces deux versions ne soient pas compatibles à 100 %, et qu'il soit si compliqué de synchroniser des documents Pages entre la tablette et le Mac).


Pour ma part, j'utilise Pages de l'iPad pour ensuite transférer mes documents en tant que Word document (car nous avons le mauvais goût de travailler sous windows à l'université 
Aucun souci de compatibilité à regretter. J'ai vu qu'il y avait des soucis de compatibilité entre Pages iPad et MBP mais entre pages iPad et windows, aucun problème. 
Mes fichiers sont sur le MBP mais je n'ai pas besoin de tout sur l'iPad. Les choses les plus importantessont et sur le MBP et sur l'iPad. 
Il y a certainement des choses impossibles à faire sur l'iPad, mais le fossé se resserre entre ordinateurs et ipad. Et j'en suis très content


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Je ne supporte pas iTunes, et ce n'est pas l'iPad que j'ai viré, mais bien iTunes !!
> Je n'arrete pas de le dire mais pas grave, je vais le dire une fois de plus: PAS BESOIN D'iTunes pour utiliser l'iPad !
> 
> 
> ...



bref sans itunes, pas d'ipad....


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (31 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> bref sans itunes, pas d'ipad....


Ben non. Depuis iOS 5, pas besoin d'iTunes pour synchroniser ou l'iPad, ou l'iPhone
iTunes me sert pour les podcasts parce que je n'aime pas trop l'application native podcast.


----------



## lineakd (31 Décembre 2012)

@bruno de malaisie, pour la lecture des podcasts, j'utilise l'application icatcher mais il existe d'autres comme downcast ou instacast.


----------



## Ealdu (31 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> bref sans itunes, pas d'ipad....





??????

Ben pas tout compris, Alan63, je crois.


----------



## MiWii (31 Décembre 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> ??????
> 
> Ben pas tout compris, Alan63, je crois.



Je dirais meme qu'il n'a rien compris !! 


Je disais bien que j'ai allumé iTunes 2 fois pour l'iPad 1 et 2... Depuis j'ai eu l'iPad 3 et l'iPad mini et ils n'ont JAMAIS été connecté à iTunes !!! 


Pour ce qui est de remplacer totalement l'ordi par l'iPad c'est faisable, je le fais... J'ai un BookLive de 2To, avec accès partout en wifi ou 3G donc pas de souci de place sur l'iPad qui n'a que 16Go d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Je dirais même qu'il n'a rien compris !!



si si 
je suis con , mais j'ai mes limites....
je n'aime pas iTunes et encore mois le fait de l'allumer pour activer un iBidule
mais je suis un grincheux psychopathe 
je ne n'en sers donc pas ni sur Mac ni sur iPad mini 
et j'ai revendu l'iphone pour un Nokia N9


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (31 Décembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Je dirais meme qu'il n'a rien compris !!
> 
> 
> Je disais bien que j'ai allumé iTunes 2 fois pour l'iPad 1 et 2... Depuis j'ai eu l'iPad 3 et l'iPad mini et ils n'ont JAMAIS été connecté à iTunes !!!
> ...



Tu peux m'en dire plus de ta configuration en mp s'il te plaît. 
Je n'y connais rien mais ça a l'air d'être de la bombe
Merci d'avance et bonne année.


----------



## MiWii (1 Janvier 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> si si
> je suis con , mais j'ai mes limites....
> je n'aime pas iTunes et encore mois le fait de l'allumer pour activer un iBidule
> mais je suis un grincheux psychopathe
> ...



Ah non, je ne voulais pas dire ça, evidemment ! 
Juste que ta conclusion comme quoi on ne peut pas se passer d'iTunes m'a rendu dubitative. 


Avec les nouveaux iBidules on a meme plus besoin d'iTunes pour les activer. 
iCloud permet de se passer de la sauvegarde sur iTunes et pleins d'appli permettent de ne pas devoir l'utiliser pour le transfert de la musique, des videos, photos et j'en passe ! 


Bref iTunes est totalement inutile !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> *Bref iTunes est totalement inutile !*



on est donc bien d'accord ...


----------



## MiWii (1 Janvier 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> on est donc bien d'accord ...



Pour l'unitilité d'iTunes oui





alan63 a dit:


> bref sans itunes, pas d'ipad....


 


pour la phrase ci-dessus non !


----------



## Miami (2 Janvier 2013)

JLG47 a dit:


> mare de cette posture anti vieux. Mon beau-père à surfé sur le web jusqu'a son deces à 102 ans
> Ma mère y a fait ses courses jusqu'à 88 ans!
> Et pour ma part, vous n'étiez certainement pas nés que j'utilisais deja un clavier.
> Il ne faut jamais sous estimer les anciens, ils pourraient encore vous surprendre.


T'inquiétes pas, la demande du départ était pour mon père qui à beaucoup beaucoup de mal avec tout ce qui est électronique! Il ne faut donc pas en faire une généralité! 
Pour ce qui est d'iTunes, étant DJ, je gère toute ma musique avec lui et c'est génial si on prends un peu le temps d'en comprendre la logique (comme tout)


----------



## Miami (23 Février 2013)

Hello tout le monde!
je reviens à la charge parce que je galère à transférer des photos dans l'iPad2 de mon père avec une clé USB. En fait, tres peu de clé sont compatibles, voir aucune excepté une vielle Verbatim.
Je fais un dossier DCIM avec mon Mac, y met des photos et l'iPad les importe, mais une fois sur 10 et uniquement avec cette verbatim.
Si quelqu'un à une solution rapide?


----------



## bertol65 (23 Février 2013)

J'ai un iPad depuis octobre et je n'attends qu'une chose, pouvoir me racheter un vrai ordi.
Voilà les inconvénients :
 Ne lie pas le Flash
Ne lie pas les DMG
Clé USB au delà de 16 go impossible à lire
Safari ne peut pas enregister pas les pages web
Impossible de télécharger des fichiers torrents sans jailbreak et iTransmission
Impossible d'enregistrer les mp3 à partir de YouTube
Gestions des fichiers inexistante, chaque fichier dans son appli 
Même avec iFile on ne sait jamais vraiment où sont nos fichiers
Gestion des dossiers dans Mail nulle
Pas de dossiers possibles dans l'appli Vidéos.
Streaming impossible.
Plusieurs appli en même temps impossible sans jailbreak et Quasar
Affichage des numéros de téléphone dans Contacts nul pour la Caledonie
Et je dois en oublier.
S'il n'est pas couplé avec un Mac le iPad c'est la merde.


----------



## lineakd (24 Février 2013)

@miami, tu peux aussi utiliser le flux de photos, les applications photosync, photo manager pro ou dropbox, goodreader, etc...
Tu peux te servir d'une carte mémoire sd avec un dossier dcim ou bien de formater ta clé USB et de recréer ton dossier dcim.


----------



## nikomimi (24 Février 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> J'ai un iPad depuis octobre et je n'attends qu'une chose, pouvoir me racheter un vrai ordi.
> Voilà les inconvénients :
> Ne lie pas le Flash
> Ne lie pas les DMG
> ...



Pour le streaming tu parle de quel site ? Parce que purevid et mixturecloud marche très bien sur iPad via safari.


----------



## Miami (24 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @miami, tu peux aussi utiliser *le flux de photos*, les applications photosync, photo manager pro ou dropbox, goodreader, etc...
> Tu peux te servir d'une carte mémoire sd avec un dossier dcim ou bien de formater ta clé USB et de recréer ton dossier dcim.


C'est à dire?
J'ai essayé au moins 5 clés USB avec dossier DCIM (ou il faut un ordi pour ça), l'iPad n'en à que faire! Il ne peut pas l'alimenter d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre. Pas essayé avec une SD. 
Avec DropBox, il faut que je les importe une par une! Ou j'ai raté un truc.
C'est quand même abusé non? Y a des fois ou Apple fait vraiment ch..r!
Je vois même pas pourquoi ils vendent un adaptateur usb!
Je pense que le minimum que font les gens dessus c'est Photos, Lecture, Internet et j'ose pas parler de video.


----------



## lineakd (24 Février 2013)

> C'est à dire?


@miami, parles tu de flux de photos? Si oui, voici des exemples ici ou là. 


> J'ai essayé au moins 5 clés USB avec dossier DCIM (ou il faut un ordi  pour ça), l'iPad n'en à que faire! Il ne peut pas l'alimenter d'après ce  que j'ai pu comprendre. Pas essayé avec une SD.


Oui, c'est une limitation de puissance de l'ios sur ce port à 20 mw, me semble-t-il. :rose:


> Avec DropBox, il faut que je les importe une par une! Ou j'ai raté un truc.


Tu as raté quelque chose... :rateau:
Tu ouvres l'application dropbox, puis le dossier "Photos", tu appuis sur le signe + ensuite, tu choisis, soit "Transférer ici" ou encore "Créer un dossier" et delà, tu sélectionnes les photos que tu veux transférer.
Il est aussi possible d'activer le transfert des photos et des vidéos de l'appareil sur dropbox mais je n'ai pas testé.


> C'est quand même abusé non? Y a des fois ou Apple fait vraiment ch..r!


Je fais avec, grâce à quelques applications... Merci aux développeurs sous ios. 


> Je vois même pas pourquoi ils vendent un adaptateur usb!


Comme le nom l'indique "Kit de connexion d'appareil photo..."


> Je pense que le minimum que font les gens dessus c'est Photos, Lecture, Internet et j'ose pas parler de video.


Dépend de ton utilisation... Certains oui, d'autres moins et d'autres plus.
Je suis de ceux ou l'ipad a remplacé un laptop, un netbook et une ds lite.
Ma permis d'apprendre de nouveaux os (os x ou je suis toujours en mode apprentissage et l'ios), à me servir du cloud, d'utiliser mon nas autrement.
J'ai crée quelques petites vidéos en me servant uniquement d'un smartphone et d'un ipad.


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> S'il n'est pas couplé avec un Mac le iPad c'est la merde.



Tu as clairement des besoins de bidouiller et non d'utilisateur lambda. Il te faut un ordinateur, c'est évident.

Tu es juste en train de te plaindre que ton couteau n'as pas de tire bouchon là où la plupart des personnes ont juste besoin de couper leur viande avec.


----------



## Miami (10 Mars 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @miami, parles tu de flux de photos? Si oui, voici des exemples ici ou là.
> Oui, c'est une limitation de puissance de l'ios sur ce port à 20 mw, me semble-t-il. :rose:
> Tu as raté quelque chose... :rateau:
> Tu ouvres l'application dropbox, puis le dossier "Photos", tu appuis sur le signe + ensuite, tu choisis, soit "Transférer ici" ou encore "Créer un dossier" et delà, tu sélectionnes les photos que tu veux transférer.
> ...


Merci de ta réponse, je vais faire des essais. 
Mais bon, je rappelle qu'à la base j'ai fait acheter l'iPad à mon père âgé de 83 ans pour que ce soit plus simple qu'un PC hein! Et il n'y aurait pas plus simple que d'importer des photos via une clé USB (après tout, ça à fonctionné une fois). Il a déjà du mal avec alors si en plus il doit apprendre d'autres apps pour faire un truc aussi banal...


----------



## PDD (10 Mars 2013)

Miami a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, je vais faire des essais.
> Mais bon, je rappelle qu'à la base j'ai fait acheter l'iPad à mon père âgé de 83 ans pour que ce soit plus simple qu'un PC hein! Et il n'y aurait pas plus simple que d'importer des photos via une clé USB (après tout, ça à fonctionné une fois). Il a déjà du mal avec alors si en plus il doit apprendre d'autres apps pour faire un truc aussi banal...


Pour importer des photos c'est encore plus simple de connecter l'appareil photo sur l'ipad...bon il faut acheter l'adaptateur et je trouve cela mesquin de ne pas le trouver dans la boite de l'ipad...


----------

